# New Never Summer Bases



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Here are some 2015/16 Never Summer bases and bases we're experimenting with. Please let us know what you like or what colors, die-cuts, sublimated or graphics you would like to see on our bases. Keep in mind the reason we do die-cut base graphics vs ink/dye sublimated onto a clear base is that the die punch is an integral part of the NS process. We pioneered the use of P-Tex tip fill and use a die-cut to punch out those pieces as well as the nose/tail shape of wood core and elastomeric rubber pieces. So it's natural that we would do a die-cut base. However, as you'll see below we have the capabilities in our top-sheet facility to do a sublimated base graphic. Where you can get more creative with colors/graphics.

*2015/16 Proto* * Note how you can see the Carbon X's and Perforated Rocker Pad through the glow off the snow transparent US made Crown Plastics base we've been using since 91.


2015/16 Evo/Revolver







[/URL][/IMG]

*New 2015/16 Swift and 1983 Swift made by Tim & Tracey Canaday in their Rocky Mountain High School Wood shop* New Swift base cut with our new CNC Drag Knife instead of die punch.







[/URL][/IMG]

*2015/16 Raven*







[/URL][/IMG]

*Experimental Die/Sublimation *







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

diggin the tie dye.

The lineup looks pretty good this year in general I like where everything is headed.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

I love the graphics under the phoenix, defiantly sweet looking.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Me likey the last four......tie dye is always cool......love the pines and blue sky in the eagle.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

I always love the look of the bold bases that Never Summer uses. That neon green always pops against the black. I'd like to see a darker colored sublimation graphic on the eagle (dark blue, dark grey, or black) with a neon green base.

Keep it up....looks tight.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I love the one with the pines in the eagle. This years Snowtrooper top sheet was one of my favorites.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Stop die cutting your bases get into sublimation printing. One piece bases are SOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH BETTER!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

All 4 of those die/sublimation bases look awesome! That said, I still love the bright fluoro bases too.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Stop die cutting your bases get into sublimation printing. One piece bases are SOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH BETTER!


This, so much this. Why die cuts? I just don't get it.... 

Negative of Die Cut:
Puts the board at risk for large chunks of base material coming off the board and impossible to fix when this happens. 

Positive of Die Cut:
Nothing.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

lab49232 said:


> This, so much this. Why die cuts? I just don't get it....
> 
> Negative of Die Cut:
> Puts the board at risk for large chunks of base material coming off the board and impossible to fix when this happens.
> ...


I don't know anything about that or the process of making a board...but if that's true, I'm curious why they would jeopardize the integrity of the base. Hope we get an answer...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

What you guys are saying makes sense but have any of you had trouble with this happening?

It happened to my buddies Ride but only because he put a terminal crack in it.

I've beat the shit out of my NS bases (actually lately it seems like I'm harder on the rails than the bases) but they don't seem to have any problems on the cut seams.

I could see people who ride alot of rails noticing alot more than myself.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

SoCalSoul said:


> I don't know anything about that or the process of making a board...but if that's true, I'm curious why they would jeopardize the integrity of the base. Hope we get an answer...


Some people like the look of a die cut which I can get. But surprisingly I'm actually not sure about manufacturing cost differences but I'm sure someone else here knows.

But Basically since the die cut is a separate piece of the base instead of being all one solid piece the die cut, or part of it, can sometimes separate from the base and pop out as a full chunk. It's not overly common but it does happen.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

lab49232 said:


> Some people like the look of a die cut which I can get. But surprisingly I'm actually not sure about manufacturing cost differences but I'm sure someone else here knows.
> 
> But Basically since the die cut is a separate piece of the base instead of being all one solid piece the die cut, or part of it, can sometimes separate from the base and pop out as a full chunk. It's not overly common but it does happen.


Interesting...thanks for that.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

SoCalSoul said:


> I don't know anything about that or the process of making a board...but if that's true, I'm curious why they would jeopardize the integrity of the base. Hope we get an answer...


We like the the clean look of a die-cut base and it's an integral part of the Never Summer process. Our Die-cut's are very tight and bonded with the rest of the board. It's almost like it's one piece. Regardless if a base is one piece, sublimated or die-cut it's repairable. Polyethylene, whether it's sublimated or die-cut is made to be repaired. It's not any more impossible to fix than a sublimated base. I had the first Polygun in a snowboard shop in Colorado and repaired every kind of base. If you're ever in Colorado and interested in seeing our manufacturing or base repair process please stop by.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> Me likey the last four......tie dye is always cool......love the pines and blue sky in the eagle.


Thanks. The trees within the Eagle is one of my favorites too. I'll let the owners know your thoughts and see if this is something they want to explore down the road.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

SoCalSoul said:


> I always love the look of the bold bases that Never Summer uses. That neon green always pops against the black. I'd like to see a darker colored sublimation graphic on the eagle (dark blue, dark grey, or black) with a neon green base.
> 
> Keep it up....looks tight.


I like the idea of the bright green against a dark blue.

Thanks.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> All 4 of those die/sublimation bases look awesome! That said, I still love the bright fluoro bases too.


Thanks Patrick!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm torn

I like look of tie dye, but also like when neon base graphic is against snow it gives it a neat glow.

On the die Cut bit. I hate die cuts especially on my arbor, my scraper always finds the edge. when waxing. 
i would prefer a cool base graphic on a solid base than die cut.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> What you guys are saying makes sense but have any of you had trouble with this happening?
> 
> It happened to my buddies Ride but only because he put a terminal crack in it.
> 
> ...


Almost every board with the eagle base that I had the eye would pop out. If I hit something along the edge it would rip the wing of the eagle. 

Now with other brands I've ripped countless seams out. Sublimated bases are where it's at. Zero seams = faster base and less likely shit will get fucked up. 



The Chairman said:


> We like the the clean look of a die-cut base and it's an integral part of the Never Summer process. Our Die-cut's are very tight and bonded with the rest of the board. It's almost like it's one piece. Regardless if a base is one piece, sublimated or die-cut it's repairable. Polyethylene, whether it's sublimated or die-cut is made to be repaired. It's not any more impossible to fix than a sublimated base. I had the first Polygun in a snowboard shop in Colorado and repaired every kind of base. If you're ever in Colorado and interested in seeing our manufacturing or base repair process please stop by.


This is a cheap cop out. Stop copping out. Die cuts are a throw back to a time when snowboards needed them and because it's cheaper. You guys claim you're the best quality yet your bases are fucking garbage. So either step up your game, ditch the crown plastics bullshit and die cuts or just come to the realization you are selling people an inferior base. You have so many seams in your base if you run your hand over it you can feel everything. Those seams will slow you down when you ride and they're impact points for when you hit a rock and it pulls.


----------



## SickTrickz96 (Jan 1, 2015)

the eagle with the pines and sky is sick as fuck, especially against a black background

would love to see some more of these with different designs in the eagle

Also I have always loved the bold gfx on all the never summer bases ive seen, it really makes them stand out


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Love the blue sky and trees on the eagle one too. It makes it look llike you are looking through a window.:happy:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

my son likes the neon with the black


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Almost every board with the eagle base that I had the eye would pop out.
> 
> Those seams will slow you down when you ride and they're impact points for when you hit a rock and it pulls.


That happened to me also.

Also... 1993 called, it wants its trees inside eagle picture back.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Cross polinating threads, but which base picks up the most chicks?


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Cross polinating threads, but which base picks up the most chicks?


Pussy magnets


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Sublimate or digital print. Die cuts are outdated.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Enough of the stupid neon colours like lime green.

Enough of the stupid justaposed colours (i.e. having a neutral coloured graphic that is ruined by a random pink font/colour out of no where. You get my point).

Enough of the ugly "paint brush" styled graphics (e.g. the Chairman. Not only is it overplayed by other companies, it's ugly IMO).

Enough of the ugly assed red graphics (e.g. the Cobra).

Enough of the ugly ass bird graphic. My issue with this eagle logo is that it's too complicated. It's hard to match this logo depending on what theme and graphics you have. Again, IMO.

I gotta admit though, the yellow/black see through base in the first pic is sick. And I do like the NVR SMR lettering.

Keep it simple dippies. Never Summer has possibly the worst in-house graphic designs ever. It's pitiful how they can have the potential to make the most beautiful boards, but then mess it up in the graphics and colours dept.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

the phoenix logo is badass imo


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> the phoenix logo is badass imo


I call it the "screaming chicken", it reminds me of TA Firebirds' hood graphics. I kind of like it, but having something "in" it makes it cooler. 

I believe it's the Ride Manic? with the partially see thru base? I think doing something similar with the NS logo or letters would be awesome. See thru logo on a green or blue base would look very cool I think.

I want a gun with that setup, pretty please.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

Love the white bottom with flower font logo.. And I'm a dude. Tie-dye logo base is ripe.

All look irie to me tho.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

SoCalSoul said:


> I don't know anything about that or the process of making a board...but if that's true, I'm curious why they would jeopardize the integrity of the base. Hope we get an answer...


The fact that they just bought a knife cutter and joined the 21st century says it. Why buy a $100k machine to make better boards when everyone already believes they make the greatest shit on earth? More profit, less cost.


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

I really hate that eagle logo, and most of Never Summer's graphics in general. However, I do like the base on the first board.

I feel like all of NS's graphics look like they were put together on a computer in about 15 minutes, and their designs in general are far too brand centric. It reminds me of under armor hoodies, where they feel the need to put a huge logo on the front so you can walk around being a human advertisement. I am a big fan of UA, but I'd never buy one of their hoodies just for that reason. I want something beautiful (arbor, marhar), or cool looking (lib tech) to ride, but I guess this aesthetic might appeal to people who like to identify with brands and rock branded gear.

Again I hate that eagle logo with a passion, but I will say that one of my favorite graphics of all time is on the EVO 4.0. Why isn't this much effort put into the rest of NSs graphics?










Edit: but that eagle logo grrrrrrrrr, like putting a shitty tramp stamp on an otherwise beautiful chick.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Tramp stamps are hot........


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

just goes to show how different people have different tastes.. I can't stand the graphic posted above (way too busy & cartoonish for my taste) but love the eagle/phoenix for it's simplicity. Most Lib Tech graphics are also way too busy IMHO and some of them are just downright nasty (not trying to offend anyone who likes them). It's a good thing there are zillions of boards/graphics out there to choose from.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

deagol said:


> just goes to show how different people have different tastes.. *I can't stand the graphic posted above (way to busy & cartoonish for my taste) but love the eagle/phoenix for it's simplicity.* Most Lib Tech graphics are also way too busy IMHO and some of them are just downright nasty (not trying to offend anyone who likes them). It's a good thing there are zillions of boards/graphics out there to choose from.


Agreed! I guess I can understand the appeal to some of those types of graphics among the urban jib rats. It looks a lot like the stuff their bonking! I've just never been much of a fan of the graffiti look I guess! (…or the 3 year old crayon refrigerator drawing type graphics either!) :huh:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Shiit, the phoenix is tight. Haters.

So the die cuts. I've not had any issue with my NS coming apart at the die cut but I admit that I can feel the ridge when I'm scraping wax. 

I doubt it negatively impacts my speed. Snow, crowds, light, and conditions will impact my speed more than my wax (or lack), and the die cut.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Busy boards are nice in that I've spent more than a few trips up the chair playing the 'I spy' game with my son. And that is just with his older Chopper monster graphic.

I wish I could find the above graphic in an older mini evo, but they are long gone. He really loathes the current year eskimo and polar bear graphic and calls it cheesy. But really likes the 2016 octopus battling diver. Which kind of stinks as it's new board time for him so no buying old stock this summer.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

d15 said:


> Enough of the stupid neon colours like lime green.
> 
> Enough of the stupid justaposed colours (i.e. having a neutral coloured graphic that is ruined by a random pink font/colour out of no where. You get my point).
> 
> ...


The neon bases were about the only thing I liked about NS graphics. I agree the topsheets have been terrible. The Heritage with the eagle holding the flag was about the only board I looked at of theirs and thought they did a solid job. Liked the white evo with neon lettering in 2010 as well.


----------



## mk_sf (Dec 9, 2014)

deagol said:


> just goes to show how different people have different tastes.. I can't stand the graphic posted above (way too busy & cartoonish for my taste) but love the eagle/phoenix for it's simplicity. Most Lib Tech graphics are also way too busy IMHO and some of them are just downright nasty (not trying to offend anyone who likes them). It's a good thing there are zillions of boards/graphics out there to choose from.


I also agree with you. For example I love the "paint" work on the Chairman or Raven topsheets. I tend to prefer more simplicistic / abstract / clean designs, for that reason I also appreciate the clean, minimalist look of Jones topsheets.
In contrast I find, for example, Lib Tech designs too messy and showy. It just comes to personal taste and personality.

Regarding the sublimated bases, I like a LOT the eagle with the trees "inside". 
In my opinion I think that this graphic style looks best with a dark background color, so you can sublimate inside the letters or the eagle very bright, striking images or photos, if you want to keep the "boldness" approach.

But I wonder how an image of the NS mountain range could look if embedded inside the NVR SMR letters.


----------



## Zone (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm holding off on getting the NS fun slinger 2015 because I really like the 2016 graphic on the fun slinger. I'm hoping the top graphic wont change, I will be highly disappointed. Overall I dont really like the tie dye on the bottom but I really enjoy that black and yellow, If it was done with Black and purple or black and green on the FUnslinger 2016 it would be sweet.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

New bases look great. I personally love the evolution of the logo on the base, and the addition of the sublimated graphic into that already established theme looks rad. I could do without the "NVR SMR" style base. Love 'em or hate 'em, NS does just about the best job of branding/recognition out there. I know little about board construction, but I'm sure I've had upwards of 30 NS boards over the last 7 years, and I've never had a single issue with the die-cut bases.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

As far as topsheet graphics, I love the 2016 Never Summer Chairman, probably the best looking NS board for my taste I have seen. 









I prefer the phoenix/eagle base to "NVR SMR", but as always, people will disagree.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

The yellow/black nvr smr base is sweet. Also like the tiedyed. The ones with print in the eagle and lettering are not for me. 

I just like simple bases. I never look at the base anyways, but if I have options, will always pick the brighter base, need some snow glow.


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

I actually do like the chairman a lot as well, and I love the octopus EVO graphic, so I guess there are some NS designs that I like.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Busy boards are nice in that I've spent more than a few trips up the chair playing the 'I spy' game with my son. And that is just with his older Chopper monster graphic.
> 
> I wish I could find the above graphic in an older mini evo, but they are long gone. He really loathes the current year eskimo and polar bear graphic and calls it cheesy. But really likes the 2016 octopus battling diver. Which kind of stinks as it's new board time for him so no buying old stock this summer.


+1 
my son loves his evo mini, but would never ride the current or the 2016 because he hates the graphic.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You guys claim you're the best quality yet your bases are fucking garbage. So either step up your game, ditch the crown plastics bullshit and die cuts or just come to the realization you are selling people an inferior base. You have so many seams in your base if you run your hand over it you can feel everything. Those seams will slow you down when you ride and they're impact points for when you hit a rock and it pulls.


this post is so full of shit. step away from the keyboard for a while.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

All the Never Summers I've had all had pretty seamless bases on them. I've never had an issue with a die cut base in terms of durability. I did have a Rossignol that had pretty obvious seams and transitions within the die cut, but even that one I doubt there would've been any long-term negative impact from it.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> this post is so full of shit. step away from the keyboard for a while.


Actually its spot on. You can definately feel the transitions in the die cut base, especially when you scrape.
And crown base is cheap shit compared to isosport.
Im not saying that means the board may explode at any time but BAs comment is definately not a load of shit.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i've got NS boards with over 100 days on them and you can't feel a thing. if you've got seams you can feel go get a base grind. 

to state: "your bases are fucking garbage" is complete bullshit. NS bases are objectively faster and more durable than nameable companies. 

don't you think with all the NS fanfare on here if they were all falling to shit we'd see some people popping up in here with complaints? it is clear that other companies have more QC problems, its also clear that BA has an axe to grind against NS. 

more damaged and destroyed, shitty boards have been created by mervin simply by not continuing the edge thru the tips.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

In terms of durability, I can't say enough about NS bases. Overall, the toughest bases I've ridden. Arbor I'd have to say were the least durable. In 10 days or so, I had an Arbor Element looking worse than any board I've ever owned. I sold it to a guy who was planning on splitting it. I straight up told him that I wouldn't buy it for that, that he was wasting his time. That unprotected inner edge would get chewed to death QUICK.

In terms of speed/glide, I honestly can't say that NS bases stood out one way or the other. They seems about middle of the road there. Not exceptionally fast or noticeably slow. The only board I've ever ridden that really jumped out at me like, "Holy shit, this thing is a rocket ship!" is my old 2012 Capita Charlie Slasher. It made any type of snow feel like it was grease. That thing was SLICK.


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

Graphically I like the yellow and black Proto base the best. I'm pretty agnostic as to die cut vs sublimation. I'd be just fine with a flat black base. I haven't personally had any base durability problems and I've tomahawked badly enough to rupture a carbon highback as well as hit 2 trees base first at speed in the glades this season. But BA rides a lot more than me and may stress his boards more. But I am in favor of anything that improves speed and durability and if moving to sublimation incrementally helps those then I'd lean in that direction. Plus it does open the door for complicated and interesting base graphics. The sublimated samples posted however don't appeal to me. 

As far as top sheets go, I like most of the NS graphics. I like the smoke trail of my 2011 Raptor, the painted mountain of my Chairman and the gray photo of Big Sky on my Mountainslayer. I generally like simpler more conservative top sheets. Skate style or graffiti inspired graphics generally aren't my thing and I like NS, Arbor, Jones, family tree Burton, more staid Capita etc. I hate the Lobster graphics. 

As far as 2016 NS top sheets go, I like the Evo octopus as well as the West, Chairman and Snowtrooper. Not feeling the Proto top sheet at all.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> i've got NS boards with over 100 days on them and you can't feel a thing. if you've got seams you can feel go get a base grind.
> 
> to state: "your bases are fucking garbage" is complete bullshit. NS bases are objectively faster and more durable than nameable companies.
> 
> ...


That was some of the most ignorant crap I've read on here.

Who's bases are they faster than? Not Captia. Not Smokin. Not K2. Not Ride. Not YES.

All those boards had faster bases than my Heritage. My Heritage felt slow. Didn't matter what I did to it. Maybe you are confusing damp with speed, because the board plows through anything so you push it harder. 

NS bases are NOT fast. Second. The Lib tech metal wraps. I've owned 2. Who has had anything happen to it because the full edge wrap isn't there? They did that so if you smash the nose, the metal edge won't seperate from the board. It's like a crumpling bumper on a car. Protects the rest of the board


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Second. The Lib tech metal wraps. I've owned 2. Who has had anything happen to it because the full edge wrap isn't there? They did that so if you smash the nose, the metal edge won't seperate from the board. It's like a crumpling bumper on a car. Protects the rest of the board


Let's be real. They do that to save manufacturing time and cost. They sell it to you with that really shitty excuse.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't buy that at all. If that was the case, the cheap boards at sporting goods shops wouldn't have full wrap. 

Lib definitely believes it's an advantage. I've never had a problem, and have never heard of anyone having one. However, I have heard of the full wrap splitting noses.

By the way, you are 100% correct on Capita. My BSOD base is quick. Noticeable difference.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

We can debate how fast or slow bases are, but are people actually questioning the durability of NS bases? In reality, their bases are actually among the strongest out there. I can't even count how many times I've gone over or landed on exposed/hidden rocks and slammed into trees and thought, "oh shit," thinking I just fucked up. Then I get to the end of a run, inspect the base, and can't even find any signs of it happening, or at most see something that wouldn't even warrant a base grind. That shit happened half a dozen times a day this sorry-ass season alone. I love my Mervin decks, but all my Libs/Gnus look as beat after a single season as a NS after 3, and I'm not just referring to the tip/tail topsheet.

The survival story that impresses me the most was a few years ago during Spring riding when admittedly I got greedy and came flying over the crest of a hill up to an exposed rock garden. My only option was to carry my speed and jump over them. When I landed to flat back on the main run about 6' down, I dug so deep into the soft snow that I hit the side of the mountain at least 12" underneath. The board looked fucked. I took it into a local repair dude, and to my disbelief he managed to repair it to literally look as good as new. According to him, usually you'd have had to cut out that section of the edge and replace it along with a base patch. Even a couple other techs in the shop that didn't personally work on my board knew about it, and commented on it when I was picking it up. We were all pretty damn amazed.


----------



## SickTrickz96 (Jan 1, 2015)

Zone said:


> I'm holding off on getting the NS fun slinger 2015 because I really like the 2016 graphic on the fun slinger. I'm hoping the top graphic wont change, I will be highly disappointed. Overall I dont really like the tie dye on the bottom but I really enjoy that black and yellow, If it was done with Black and purple or black and green on the FUnslinger 2016 it would be sweet.


the 2016 funslingers topsheet is purple and green, iirc the base is black and white with NVR SMR


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

RE: the Heritage and speed. When I demo-ed that board a few years back, it seemed noticeably slower than the Raptor. I am not claiming to know too much about the bases, but perhaps the wider width made it feel "slow". 

The new NS boards I have ridden are not slow at all.

Also: wax


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

the phoenix with the trees is fan-fucking-tastic.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Speaking of bases, I had a Gnu Park Pickle a long time ago that came with a Sintered base.

That thing was slow as balls on groomers. If a sintered base from Mervin was that slow, I shudder to think what their TNT base is like.

That being said, I kind of like Mervin's "dampness" or heaviness feeling. It feels different let's say, compared to Burton.
However, I haven't tried NS so I can't comment on them; but if they're slower than Mervin I'd be shocked.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

In terms of die cut bases I'd never had a problem with them.

I could only anticipate a problem if the company is dumb enough to line up a long die cut right where the major binding flex points are. Obviously if the designer had any brains he wouldn't design a base graphic like that.

I'd too, could feel the die cuts from underneath the base when scraping off my wax on certain boards. Again, I've never had any problems though.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

mk_sf said:


> I also agree with you. For example I love the "paint" work on the Chairman or Raven topsheets. I tend to prefer more simplicistic / abstract / clean designs, for that reason I also appreciate the clean, minimalist look of Jones topsheets.
> In contrast I find, for example, Lib Tech designs too messy and showy. It just comes to personal taste and personality.
> 
> Regarding the sublimated bases, I like a LOT the eagle with the trees "inside".
> ...


Great idea! We'll have how the mountains look within the letters.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

racer357 said:


> the phoenix with the trees is fan-fucking-tastic.


So was that day in your avatar pic. Glad you like it. I did some sticker of the design (tail logo on West) and we'll be putting the logo on a tech hoodie. Perhaps a base someday.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

SickTrickz96 said:


> the 2016 funslingers topsheet is purple and green, iirc the base is black and white with NVR SMR


You're right. It will remain the Purple/Green tie dye top graphic you've seen. Thus far all the production has been the black and white NVR SMR. Last I heard it will remain that.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you all for the feedback. We'll take it all into consideration going forward.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> this post is so full of shit. step away from the keyboard for a while.


The only one that needs to step away is you. You clearly don't know shit about base material or construction methods. 



ETM said:


> Actually its spot on. You can definately feel the transitions in the die cut base, especially when you scrape.
> And crown base is cheap shit compared to isosport.
> Im not saying that means the board may explode at any time but BAs comment is definately not a load of shit.


Bingo. 



ShredLife said:


> i've got NS boards with over 100 days on them and you can't feel a thing. if you've got seams you can feel go get a base grind.
> 
> to state: "your bases are fucking garbage" is complete bullshit. NS bases are objectively faster and more durable than nameable companies.
> 
> ...


If you buy a new board and can feel the die cut seams, you shouldn't have to go fork over another 40 bucks for a base grind. That is the company being cheap and lazy. Sublimate the base = 0 need to base grind right out the gate. 

Isosport > Crown Plastics. Crown lighter colored ptex is weaker. That yellow everyone loves will rip easier, neon base, oh Jesus here we go that shit is the weakest of the weak. The only good plastic they make is White and Black. Why? More consistent to make right. 

Oh the NS fanboy argument. If you feed a dog constantly will it bite you or will it know not to bite the hand that feeds it? Think about that analogy. If you give someone a freebie that has never had a freebie before they're less likely to do something that will effect future hook ups. You seriously need to rethink your argument before you step into this arena chief I know more than you about this, I've ridden more than you, I know what materials and production methods are better than what you're preaching. That is a fucking FACT. They asked for feedback, they got blunt honest in the purest form. Every company in snowboarding could go out of business I don't give a fuck anymore. EVERY SINGLE ONE. Never Summer isn't immune to that. They want to stay relevant then they should take heed and listen to the people that actually matter and not try to be a brand that is everything to everyone. This is their fucking down fall. But Vince, Tracey, Tim, Gags, and everyone else over there won't and that's another fucking FACT. 

So if NS wants to step up to the 21st century since they're clearly sublimating their die cuts, do a full seamless base and give it to some of the people they want to influence this forum and see what they say. To give parity to it give them the same model with the die cut base. Then go ride over a rock or two and see which one looks better. Hell ride it through a fucking parking lot. Every company needs to ditch die-cuts and get with the times. 

So you can either keep sipping the kool-aid or you can acknowledge the people that know more than you are right. My guess is you'll keep sipping and being butt-hurt because there's no snow up there and nothing to do in these dreary months other than be pissed off.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

Shit...I'd take a completely black base if it means it's built better. I don't see it while I'm riding anyway. Brand the fuck outta the topsheet if you want. If it rides better, and has less issues than a die cut, I'll rep it to everyone I meet!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The only one that needs to step away is you. You clearly don't know shit about base material or construction methods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're so jaded and obviously emotional, clearly with personal axes to grind. 

you've lost so much credibility because of it and you're too emotional to see that the same ranting and raving that made you internet famous is the same rage that will be YOUR downfall. 

have fun wallowing in anger, i've got too many toys to care about any of this shit beyond these posts.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> you're so jaded and obviously emotional, clearly with personal axes to grind.
> 
> you've lost so much credibility because of it and you're too emotional to see that the same ranting and raving that made you internet famous is the same rage that will be YOUR downfall.
> 
> have fun wallowing in anger, i've got too many toys to care about any of this shit beyond these posts.


What kind of response is that? He outlined why he thought NS was behind the times, discussing the downfalls of diecuts, and you respond that he is butt hurt?

He had facts, you come with emotion. Sounds like you need to take your own advice. As someone who tries a lot of different boards and tech, I like hearing the plusses and minuses of each companies tech.

Sounds like NS is behind the times here, and I have ridden enough NS to know that their bases are just below middle of the road in speed. Not sure what Capita is doing, but agree, it feels greased on my BSOD>.


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

It would be interesting to see objective data on base speed. Board marketing in general is so full of meaningless jargon and so devoid of actual data. For example the discussion of opening up pores when waxing although sintered bases don't have actual pores. I know IMS, Crown and Isosport are the producers of many bases but a lot of manufacturers don't disclose the supplier or don't give the specs of the material. Even where they do, I don't know the quantitative speed differences between a 8000 UHMW base and say a 4000 one. It hard to assess them without equivalent conditions riders and other board variables etc. Oddly enough one of the fastest bases I've ridden all season has been the black non-die cut Crown Durasurf XT 5501 on the Mountainslayer but I can't divorce it from the conditions that day and, without GPS data, all I can say is that it felt fast. That kind of seat of the pants assessment isn't really good data and most of the boards I've ridden this season have been NS and Burton. I'd like to try the higher UHMW bases of Capita and am looking forward to the Mercury. As a practical matter, when I've been flat basing across long traverses where everyone is trying to keep up speed, I've had no problems keeping up or passing but that isn't proper data either especially since I am obsessed with keeping my boards freshly waxed.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

REVOLUTIONARY ALL TERRAIN FREESTYLE

As the longest running series in the CAPiTA line, the 2014/2015 CAPiTA Black Snowboard Of Death is back for another legend making year. Coming off an award-winning redesign, this all-terrain board is what you need to take complete control.

The BSOD’s next-generation Mountain FK profile features camber through the mid section, a zero-hybrid tail and a custom-designed rocker nose. This allows for tons of pop, insane control, and flotation in powder — making you a better snowboarder in variable terrain and changing conditions.Add the Hover Core™, pre-cured carbon fiber boosters, and a beautifully crafted shape, and you get one of the most-advanced snowboards available.
TECH

Hover Core™
Custom Weave Fiberglass Configuration
4 x 30mm Pre-Cured Carbon Fiber Boosters
Urethane Topsheet Anchor
 Wax Infused Rotation Sintered Speed Base
Level 7 DeepSpace™ Silkscreen Topsheet
Multitech™ Silkscreen + *Die-cut Base*
PLT Topsheet Technology
360 Degree Steel Edges
Full ABS Sidewalls With Silkscreened Graphics
4 x 2 Inserts
Titanal Base Inlay


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The two fastest boards I have ridden are the BSOD and the charlie slasher. Don't know what it is but the fucking fly. I won't claim to know shit about bases other than sintered being better than extruded for almost all scenarios. 

I have been riding a 165 high society "eminence" board as a primary board this season and it's a great board. I hate flat basing it or trying to hold a hard edge on hard pack though. It's great in every other aspect though. I would LOVE to get my hands on a ripsaw In 165 to 169 length.

FYI, high society is a Neversummer board rebranded for a company in Aspen


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> REVOLUTIONARY ALL TERRAIN FREESTYLE
> 
> As the longest running series in the CAPiTA line, the 2014/2015 CAPiTA Black Snowboard Of Death is back for another legend making year. Coming off an award-winning redesign, this all-terrain board is what you need to take complete control.
> 
> ...


LOL!

Yep, that skull on the base of that BSOD? That's die cut.










Same as my DBX. All screen printed, but the Volcom logo is die cut.










Am I worried about it? Nope. Not in the least. In fact, here's close of pic of a pretty good hit taken straight across the die cut with no ill effect. Not quite a core shot, but a pretty good hit none the less.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

So if the eye pops out of the chickenhawk on the bottom of your board is that a valid warranty claim, assuming you haven't impaled it with rebar.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Argo said:


> ..... I would LOVE to get my hands on a ripsaw In 165 to 169 length.
> .....


awesome board, IMO, *subjectively speaking, of course*...

Edit: I think Venture also has die-cut bases (?)


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

deagol said:


> awesome board, IMO, *subjectively speaking, of course*...
> 
> Edit: I think Venture also has die-cut bases (?)


My Venture split does.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> LOL!
> 
> Yep, that skull on the base of that BSOD? That's die cut.
> 
> ...


Have to admit, that die-cut skull is bad ass!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The Chairman said:


> Have to admit, that die-cut skull is bad ass!


No love for my ugly ass DBX, huh? :finger1:

Haha! I'm just kidding. Board is fun as hell, but yeah, it's hideous.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I like the DBX just for the Volcom stone.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I like the DBX just for the Volcom stone.


Gucci FTW, right? :hairy:


----------



## mk_sf (Dec 9, 2014)

It has been said that die-cut bases are slower due to the little seams.

Then, looks like there is an agreement that the Capita BSOD (or the Charlie Slasher) are among the fastest bases around.

But these have a die-cut base!

Who supported the "die-cut are slower" claiming can explain me this contradiction?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't think the argument was about speed. I believe it's more about the fact that some companies do not have smooth bonds between the tie cut and rest of the base also the diecuts will pop up because of this requiring a base grind days out of the box. There are possible better ways to make bases, I have no idea about that though....


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Die Cut bases simply are not slower, plain and simple. 

They *ARE* more prone to damage in the instance of die cuts falling out and require full base welds to repair that are costlier and that repair tends to not hold up well over time. Once a die cut falls out you'll find it is likely to pop out again and again even after repair.

End of story. Done. No more conversation. You like the look fine, you want to save money on production, fine, but that's the entire argument. Those are the facts about die cuts, move on people.


----------



## kumimajava (Oct 11, 2011)

mk_sf said:


> It has been said that die-cut bases are slower due to the little seams.
> 
> Then, looks like there is an agreement that the Capita BSOD (or the Charlie Slasher) are among the fastest bases around.
> 
> ...


Not a contradiction - a matter of degree. You may well find some die-cut bases that are faster than all extruded bases out there.

it doesn't follow that a non-diecut base wouldn't be even faster.

Indeed, have a look at olympic boardercross (or slalom, or GS) riders & their boards. You won't see many die-cut on the base, except from perhaps the tip, which is off the snow anyway.

Personally, I can't see what the fuss with die-cut bases is (other than marketing). I'd just like a plain all-black good quality sintered base - both cheaper, and faster.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

lab49232 said:


> Die Cut bases simply are not slower, plain and simple.
> 
> They *ARE* more prone to damage in the instance of die cuts falling out and require full base welds to repair that are costlier and that repair tends to not hold up well over time. Once a die cut falls out you'll find it is likely to pop out again and again even after repair.
> 
> End of story. Done. No more conversation. You like the look fine, you want to save money on production, fine, but that's the entire argument. Those are the facts about die cuts, move on people.


included in your facts should be a picture of the gouge in Lgorge's DBX that is deep and goes across the die cut, which puts a giant IF in the whole issue.


----------



## mk_sf (Dec 9, 2014)

I understand your opinions. I read someone back in the thread saying with pretty much confidence that they also were slower, so I just wanted a clarification about that specific argument.

I had also some unlucky hits like linvillegorge's ones on my deck but had no issues at all, I am reeeeally satisfied personally from the durability aspect.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> included in your facts should be a picture of the gouge in Lgorge's DBX that is deep and goes across the die cut, which puts a giant IF in the whole issue.


Really????? Come on, that's like saying well I lived when I jumped off Niagara Falls in a barrel so obviously it's safe. Let's not be stupid about this.

Die Cuts can and do hold up time after time for riders. However, they also fail from time to time, fact, I've fixed countless numbers of them. This is a failure in the base of a die cut that is an *IMPOSSIBLE* failure to occur in a single piece base. Will all die cuts fail? NO! Will some, YES! This is not something that can be debated, this is not a question, fuck, this is more factual than scientific law.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

lab49232 said:


> Really????? Come on, that's like saying well I lived when I jumped off Niagara Falls in a barrel so obviously it's safe. Let's not be stupid about this.
> 
> Die Cuts can and do hold up time after time for riders. However, they also fail from time to time, fact, I've fixed countless numbers of them. This is a failure in the base of a die cut that is an *IMPOSSIBLE* failure to occur in a single piece base. Will all die cuts fail? NO! Will some, YES! This is not something that can be debated, this is not a question, fuck, this is more factual than scientific law.


Theoretically are die cut bases more susceptible to damage than one piece bases? Sure. In the real world though, I've ridden a shit ton of boards and beat on all of them equally and I've never had anymore issues out of a die cut base than a non die cut base. If it's a well constructed die cut base, I don't think it makes enough of a difference to factor it into the conversation.

Every die cut base I've seen that's had an issue was one of three scenarios:

1) old ass board that was beat to shit already
2) cheap POS board
3) a board that would've been done for no matter what base was on it (i.e. base pushed through the top sheet)

I've never seen a well constructed die cut base that was just falling apart without significant damage inflicted upon it. Has it happened in rare occasions? Highly likely. But again, I just think we're talking about things that at the end of the day don't have statistically relevant impacts in the real world.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fwiw i don't care one way or the other


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Theoretically are die cut bases more susceptible to damage than one piece bases? Sure. In the real world though, I've ridden a shit ton of boards and beat on all of them equally and I've never had anymore issues out of a die cut base than a non die cut base. If it's a well constructed die cut base, I don't think it makes enough of a difference to factor it into the conversation.
> 
> Every die cut base I've seen that's had an issue was one of three scenarios:
> 
> ...


Not Theoretically. Ive done it and seen it dozens of times, there's no theory, the science behind it is exact, it's been witnessed, it's fact. You simply haven't been around enough boards. That's it. Again, the failure rate is low, but not as low as you think. Large enough to factor in without question. I've blown out 3 (only one from rail impact surprisingly), I've base welded more when working in a shop than I can remember. And of those Base Welds I've done and seen other people perform about a third of them pop out again.

Sorry but those of us who deal with boards every day have a better idea than someone who deals with just their own boards and maybe a buddies or two. I've seen the numbers, BA has seen them, countless others here have as well. As for brands I can say that the most common brand I have dealt with when it comes to failed die cuts is Signal, Especially their aggressive rockers as it stresses the die cut more. I've seen a number of Never Summers do it, it's usually a small individual piece like an eye that pops out., and I've seen a few others. 

End of discussion.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Put me down in the "die cut bases are bad" column. Every time I have a board that lasts past 50 days, the first failure point is always a die cut seam pulling out after riding a non-snow surface. On top of that, repairing pulled out die cut sections requires much larger base welding jobs that are more complicated and time consuming to do right than regular core shots on single piece bases.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

This whole argument seems to boil down to the majority of snowboarders who don't give a fuck and like their NS and the people who love going against the grain and love hating on NS. Seriously... if you like NS then ride it. If you don't, then no one gives a fuck and you aren't going to convince anyone who rides a NS to stop riding it. There comes a point where you just sound like a screaming child begging for attention.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

lab49232 said:


> Not Theoretically. Ive done it and seen it dozens of times, there's no theory, the science behind it is exact, it's been witnessed, it's fact. You simply haven't been around enough boards. That's it. Again, the failure rate is low, but not as low as you think. Large enough to factor in without question. I've blown out 3 (only one from rail impact surprisingly), I've base welded more when working in a shop than I can remember. And of those Base Welds I've done and seen other people perform about a third of them pop out again.
> 
> Sorry but those of us who deal with boards every day have a better idea than someone who deals with just their own boards and maybe a buddies or two. I've seen the numbers, BA has seen them, countless others here have as well. As for brands I can say that the most common brand I have dealt with when it comes to failed die cuts is Signal, Especially their aggressive rockers as it stresses the die cut more. I've seen a number of Never Summers do it, it's usually a small individual piece like an eye that pops out., and I've seen a few others.
> 
> End of discussion.


You say you've seen numbers. Post 'em up. I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

miplatt88 said:


> This whole argument seems to boil down to the majority of snowboarders who don't give a fuck and like their NS and the people who love going against the grain and love hating on NS. Seriously... if you like NS then ride it. If you don't, then no one gives a fuck and you aren't going to convince anyone who rides a NS to stop riding it. There comes a point where you just sound like a screaming child begging for attention.


At this point, it's not about NS. It's about die cut bases, period. If you'll notice, I'm primarily using a Capita board in my argument. It's just the only board I have on hand right now with a significant shot straight across a piece of die cut base. I've done plenty of others though.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The die cut bases I have concerns about are those like this:










I mean, that's a SHIT TON of die cut. From a quick count, I'm counting 24 different pieces of base on there. That's a lot to potentially go wrong. And the one I had, you could easily feel the transitions in the die cut. But just putting a die cut skull or "screaming chicken" or Volcom logo on the base? A lot less to potentially go wrong there. The Capitas and Never Summers that I have are virtually seamless.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> You say you've seen numbers. Post 'em up. I'm calling bullshit.


I just told you, I've blown out 3, I've repaired dozens, I've watched colleagues repair dozens. BA has posted about the numerous times he's seen them fail. What other way would you like the numbers displayed. I can send you an embossed letter with that if you would like. How many boards do you deal with a year? Maybe 15 between your and the people you ride with. A failure rate of 1in 15 would be INSANELY high. No shit your limited experience hasn't had to deal with many. 

It can happen, it has happened, there is zero reason to put it at risk of happening unless you prefer the look and are willing to take the risk. It's that simple.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a couple capita boards currently with diecuts popping. Had one welded and base grinded, fixed it. It happens, no big deal really. Capita will fix it free if you want to ship it to them. my high society has zero build quality issues


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> The die cut bases I have concerns about are those like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is completely contradictory to what you were just arguing, so you admit they are at risk for failure, that the failure makes sense, and that the more die cuts the higher the risk. No question the large and fewer die cuts the safer, but saying that implies they do pose a potential problem. If you worry about one you must take in to account all of them.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

lab49232 said:


> I've seen the numbers, BA has seen them, countless others here have as well.


You said you have "seen the numbers". That's implying that you've seen some type of study or the like that supports this. Now you're talking about personal experience, which is fine and certainly valid. But that's not what you implied. Hence why I called bullshit.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Okay, wait...so it was lunacy that my Flow bindings came open when I wiped out...but now I have to be worried about the die-cut logo popping out of my NS base? 

I love this place!:hairy:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

lab49232 said:


> This is completely contradictory to what you were just arguing, so you admit they are at risk for failure, that the failure makes sense, and that the more die cuts the higher the risk. No question the large and fewer die cuts the safer, but saying that implies they do pose a potential problem. If you worry about one you must take in to account all of them.


My god, man. I said that a well constructed die cut base doesn't offer any real added significant risk in the real world. However, the more die cut that's on the base, the more added risk you could potentially have, right? When it gets to that extreme, I do think that it's a factor you can weigh in. But just a skull or logo or something like that? Highly unlikely to cause significant increased risk of damage.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> You said you have "seen the numbers". That's implying that you've seen some type of study or the like that supports this. Now you're talking about personal experience, which is fine and certainly valid. But that's not what you implied. Hence why I called bullshit.


I did not mean to imply there's a study, in fact I'm sure I'd come across it if there was one, but it would be impossible to track due to people self repairing, people throwing them away, independent shops repairing and warranty departments repairing. However I have seen the numbers from multiple repair shops and from warranty departments, these numbers are fact. You insinuate it rarely if ever happens with no knowledge or experience to back it up.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

lab49232 said:


> I did not mean to imply there's a study, in fact I'm sure I'd come across it if there was one, but it would be impossible to track due to people self repairing, people throwing them away, independent shops repairing and warranty departments repairing. However I have seen the numbers from multiple repair shops and from warranty departments, these numbers are fact. You insinuate it rarely if ever happens with no knowledge or experience to back it up.


I don't get your condescending attitude here. In my experience, it rarely happens. I'm sorry that you find your personal experience more scientifically relevant than mine. Carry on though.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> you're so jaded and obviously emotional, clearly with personal axes to grind.
> 
> you've lost so much credibility because of it and you're too emotional to see that the same ranting and raving that made you internet famous is the same rage that will be YOUR downfall.
> 
> have fun wallowing in anger, i've got too many toys to care about any of this shit beyond these posts.


So a company asks for opinions and I give it and because for whatever reason you don't like it I am suddenly emotional and off the deep end? I see a lot of actual fact based reasoning being given by me, but a lot of emotional responses from you. Is the pot calling the kettle black? 

Also if you have so many toys, why aren't you using them instead of just being a typical shit stain as usual? Also did your weed harvest die or something or did the feds crack down on you for growing pot?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I hate summer. Can't wait for the season to get underway.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

f00bar said:


> I hate summer. Can't wait for the season to get underway.


Forum cuntiness certainly does seem to ebb and flow with the snowfall. Snowfall goes up, cuntiness goes down. Hit a warm dry spell, here comes the cuntiness. :bleh:

For the record, I'm not at all claiming to be immune to this effect myself.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I don't get your condescending attitude here. In my experience, it rarely happens. I'm sorry that you find your personal experience more scientifically relevant than mine. Carry on though.


Here's the problem. Your quote in the start of your original response "Theoretically are die cut bases more susceptible to damage than one piece bases? Sure. In the real world though" This insinuates 

A: That I simply am wrong and that I live in a fantasy land without experience.

B: That you in fact have enough experience to make a claim about the industry as a whole.

The problems:
A: I am not in fact wrong nor do I live in a fantasy land where this "could" happen. I live in a land where it happens every day and I have dealt with all the time.

B: To say that you have enough experience to make a logical argument that it is not common would require the failure rate of die cuts to be equal to at least 1 in however many boards you deal with which again is a minute number. A failure rate of 1 in say 15 would be so drastic no company could sustain it. As such the fact that your boards have held up hold no merit in the argument. In fact it would be surprising if it had happened to you. Which again brings to question why you even chose to try and argue about it in the first place.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

lab49232 said:


> Here's the problem. Your quote in the start of your original response "Theoretically are die cut bases more susceptible to damage than one piece bases? Sure. In the real world though" This insinuates
> 
> A: That I simply am wrong and that I live in a fantasy land without experience.
> 
> ...


Do you understand what "statistically relevant" means? Serious question. I'm not trying to be condescending with that.

Now you seem to be arguing the same thing I initially said. Yes, it's possible for a die cut base to have issues, but it's highly unlikely to happen to you so at the end of the day, it's really not much of a factor. I shouldn't have used the word "theoretically" earlier. It was technically incorrect. What I meant by that is essentially what you just said.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

This thread is in desperate need of some whaaambulances. Does anyone really care that much? I feel like I'm just watching people lose face over personal opinions. You guys all just need to rub tips and hug it out.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Do you understand what "statistically relevant" means? Serious question. I'm not trying to be condescending with that.
> 
> Now you seem to be arguing the same thing I initially said. Yes, it's possible for a die cut base to have issues, but it's highly unlikely to happen to you so at the end of the day, it's really not much of a factor. I shouldn't have used the word "theoretically" earlier. It was technically incorrect. What I meant by that is essentially what you just said.


I do get statistically relevant, what that number is and whether or not the number of failures is above that is the question here (the answer is it is). And admitting you made a mistake calling it theoretical there helps me take your questions a little more seriously.

Back to statistically relevant, expecting it to happen once in 15 boards is an insanely high number to consider statistically relevant. 1 in 100 when dealing with this would be statistically relevant. If you're arguing that one should not simply avoid buying a board purely because it has a die cut base then yes that's true, they hold up well enough to have faith when you buy it. 

However, from the larger scale dealing with the industry as a whole, die cuts do fail more than often enough to become a factor to consider in the manufacturing process and what process customers should request brands to use. Hence why when NS asked for opinions I said Never Summer should stop using them. They are an inferior base in durability and do fail. If I'm a shop owner and get 5 boards back a year with failed die cuts that's beyond statistically relevant.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Tatanka Head said:


> You guys all just need to *rub tips*


That sounds like a skier thing, GTFO!!!!!!!! :happy:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

lab49232 said:


> I do get statistically relevant, what that number is and whether or not the number of failures is above that is the question here (the answer is it is). And admitting you made a mistake calling it theoretical there helps me take your questions a little more seriously.
> 
> Back to statistically relevant, expecting it to happen once in 15 boards is an insanely high number to consider statistically relevant. 1 in 100 when dealing with this would be statistically relevant. If you're arguing that one should not simply avoid buying a board purely because it has a die cut base then yes that's true, they hold up well enough to have faith when you buy it.
> 
> However, from the larger scale dealing with the industry as a whole, die cuts do fail more than often enough to become a factor to consider in the manufacturing process and what process customers should request brands to use. Hence why when NS asked for opinions I said Never Summer should stop using them. They are an inferior base in durability and do fail. If I'm a shop owner and get 5 boards back a year with failed die cuts that's beyond statistically relevant.


Fair enough.

I'm genuinely curious now. Somebody has to have numbers on this stuff. There's no way to get 100% accurate figures, but there's no way that manufacturers aren't keeping tabs on the number of warranty issues they get back based on specific issues. If they aren't, then I have no idea why and they're missing a very key opportunity to improve their manufacturing processes.

If you can't tell, I'm a huge numbers guy. Individual experiences honestly mean jack shit. Whether that experience is purely personal or based out of a single shop. They're just not a big enough piece of the pie. The truth always lies in the numbers and somebody has them unless this industry is seriously behind the curve of modern business practices.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I'm genuinely curious now. Somebody has to have numbers on this stuff. There's no way to get 100% accurate figures, but there's no way that manufacturers aren't keeping tabs on the number of warranty issues they get back based on specific issues. If they aren't, then I have no idea why and they're missing a very key opportunity to improve their manufacturing processes.


You wont get numbers from them for two reasons. First a large portion of die cut failures are never even reported to brands. They are repaired at home, in shops, or boards are thrown away and replaced. Most Die cuts don't blow out right away so most people don't expect it to be covered under warranty.

Second brands don't want to release failure rates. Those are in house numbers that are shielded from the public for obvious reasons. The way to find numbers are from repair shops and retailers. And if you start asking small shops to throw a brand under the bus and release numbers about brands they carry well that's still not gonna happen. 

This is where all I can say is you have to believe me and guys like BA when I say my experience comes from dealing with more than one company or one shop, it's a known issue but not bad enough to eliminate the practice as a whole. It is purely an upgrade to not have a die cut and consumers have to decide if they care enough to purchase based on it. But when asked for opinions by companies always support them switching away from it as it offers zero upside and only the potential to hinder the board.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So a company asks for opinions and I give it and because for whatever reason you don't like it I am suddenly emotional and off the deep end? I see a lot of actual fact based reasoning being given by me, but a lot of emotional responses from you. Is the pot calling the kettle black?
> 
> Also if you have so many toys, why aren't you using them instead of just being a typical shit stain as usual? Also did your weed harvest die or something or did the feds crack down on you for growing pot?


nope, none of that at all. Nice try on the Ad Hoc doxxing tho, i wouldn't have put that above you.


see you on Hood.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

So here is a silly question, which boards are not die cut?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ekb18c said:


> So here is a silly question, which boards are not die cut?


I have a Dinosaurs Will Die Genovese that doesn't have any die cutting in the base. I want to say my old Charlie Slasher didn't either, but I can't swear on that.


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

Lab49232, what is the most common failure cause you see in die cut failures? is it a singular over flexion event, repetitive normal flexion over an extended time period, a singular or repeated impacts?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

trpa_ec said:


> Lab49232, what is the most common failure cause you see in die cut failures? is it a singular over flexion event, repetitive normal flexion over an extended time period, a singular or repeated impacts?


To be honest it's a mixture and sometimes you can't tell. Impacts are (usually) obvious. However sometimes a board looks brand new and it looks like it just fell out. If it's your board though or you talk to the person who did it sometimes they'll say they were really flexing it and it popped out. I will say more often than not it's either an immediate failure right after purchasing the board (still rare though) or a failure after a season or two of use which would indicate repeated flexing.

The larger factor seems to be the size, location, and shape of the board though. For example the Signal boards I mentioned earlier can have a severely rockered base and thus the die cut is curved with the shape of the board which seems to make it easier for it to release. Small die cuts like dots, especially ones that butt up to the edge of the board are probably the most common failure I've seen. Large designs (like most of the parts of NS Eagles) tend to hold up much better as it would require a larger failure for the die cut to actually release as opposed to one small point.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The only one that needs to step away is you. You clearly don't know shit about base material or construction methods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks BA for your advice! We have plenty of people on this forum that we've loaned boards to who rip and are knowledgable, giving us both positive and negative feedback to help us maintain innovation and quality.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Oddly enough Chairman takes the negative feedback better than the people with no real vested interest, though in a very lawyerish don't ever offend way. Kudos to him.

Of course we can't see him bashing his keyboard on his desk and screaming all sorts of unsavory things


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Oddly enough Chairman takes the negative feedback better than the people with no real vested interest, though in a very lawyerish don't ever offend way. Kudos to him.
> 
> Of course we can't see him bashing his keyboard on his desk and screaming all sorts of unsavory things


Hahaha! Very true. But the mere fact he mentioned they didn't have to do die cuts and asked for opinions means he was at least open to it. Kudos!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

f00bar said:


> Oddly enough Chairman takes the negative feedback better than the people with no real vested interest, though in a very lawyerish don't ever offend way. Kudos to him.
> 
> Of course we can't see him bashing his keyboard on his desk and screaming all sorts of unsavory things


When you're officially representing a company, you have to be professional. The rest of us have zero fucks to give. Skin in the game vs. no skin in the game.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> So here is a silly question, which boards are not die cut?


Quite a lot. Just depends on what's going on with the base graphic I think, my 2014 Happy Hour is sublimated, 2015s are die-cut, with very different base graphics. 










vs.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

f00bar said:


> Oddly enough Chairman takes the negative feedback better than the people with no real vested interest, though in a very lawyerish don't ever offend way. Kudos to him.
> 
> Of course we can't see him bashing his keyboard on his desk and screaming all sorts of unsavory things


probably more like rolling eyes and evil laughter.....:hairy: 

I just got back from making some park laps.... photo laps.... super flat light day and god damn the warm sunny days have really bitten through the base.


----------



## mk_sf (Dec 9, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Oddly enough Chairman takes the negative feedback better than the people with no real vested interest, though in a very lawyerish don't ever offend way. Kudos to him.
> 
> Of course we can't see him bashing his keyboard on his desk and screaming all sorts of unsavory things


well... considering his whole snowboard life and experience, it's natural that random bitching & impolite messages in a forum from some dudes around the web wouldn't spark any negative reaction from him. 

Better just take out the anger and provocations from the posts (if present) and get the useful feedback, whatever it is positive or negative.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

SGboarder said:


> The correct term is statistically *significant* (I realize that was linvillegorge's mistake) and based on your post you appear to have no idea what it means.


Sorry, I was using layman's terms.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I would go with the ink/dye sublimated for the new line with the graphics in the logos. Don’t get me wrong the bright colors are sick and I love the “classic look” of NS. You can still make the look with sublimated bases. I don’t know what the price difference is between the bases but why not run both for your demo days that way you can see how they hold up. I killed my turbo dream on a rock just ripped a triangle out of the base. I would love to see how the sublimated would have faired that day, maybe just some ptex. I think never summer needs to push everyone out of the norm if it is better for the board.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

SGboarder said:


> lab49232 said:
> 
> 
> > I do get statistically relevant, what that number is and whether or not the number of failures is above that is the question here (the answer is it is). And admitting you made a mistake calling it theoretical there helps me take your questions a little more seriously.
> ...


You're right and I quoted Lin to not get in to an argument over semantics and grammar. You apparently are an idiot though. Please explain to me what would be a statistically significant number and how die cut failure rates do not fit...


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> This is a cheap cop out. Stop copping out. Die cuts are a throw back to a time when snowboards needed them and because it's cheaper. You guys claim you're the best quality yet your bases are fucking garbage. So either step up your game, ditch the crown plastics bullshit and die cuts or just come to the realization you are selling people an inferior base. You have so many seams in your base if you run your hand over it you can feel everything. Those seams will slow you down when you ride and they're impact points for when you hit a rock and it pulls.


The boards that made your "best of" list for 2014/15, which ones had die cuts and which ones were sublimated? Genuinely curious.


----------



## fastaction (Nov 27, 2014)

I like the neon bases, makes the snow so purdy. Neon Orange and Pink next thx


----------



## polorize (Nov 5, 2013)

Regarding die cut bases... My bro has a 2012 Capita TFA that began coming apart after about 40 days use. He bought it lightly used and well maintained off a friend. No major impacts. Had it repaired and got another day out of it before it began to fail in another place - both pieces coming apart were at different letters.

Emailed Capita and was basically told "bummer, time for a new board" and something along the lines of "that is a decent life for a board". Bottom line for me is I understand it's rare for a die cut base to fail, but why risk that chance and inconvenience a customer when there are other options?


----------



## Sublimaze (Jan 30, 2014)

Vince,

Another vote here for sublimation.

Regarding the yellow Proto base: I'm not a big fan of the "transparent" base design. IMHO, it gives off the initial impression that the base is too thin. You guys have the reputation of building your boards like tanks. Make the base look like that too. Who wants to be on the hill explaining to his bud, "honestly dude, it's transparent."


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

As someone who doesn't own a NS board but will probably be picking my son up one for next year my conclusion to all this is this.

While this thread does give some food for thought it doesn't really deter me from buying a NS board. That being said, the likelihood of buying a second one down the road whether die cut or not if I have an issue is probably greatly impacted.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*stupid friends stop looking at my base asking stupid questions*



Sublimaze said:


> Vince,
> 
> Another vote here for sublimation.
> 
> Regarding the yellow Proto base: I'm not a big fan of the "transparent" base design. IMHO, it gives off the initial impression that the base is too thin. You guys have the reputation of building your boards like tanks. Make the base look like that too. Who wants to be on the hill explaining to his bud, "honestly dude, it's transparent."


PIGMENT SAVES BOARD FROM CRITICAL ROCK IMPACT!

I feel you dude. Explaining to my friends the details of the bottom of my board is exhausting. 

They all like,

"did you run over a block of swiss cheese?!"

"no thats the perforated rocker pad"

"how you go so fast"

"yea that is a core shot and sawsall rails"

Honestly Dude!


----------



## Zone (Nov 30, 2013)

The Chairman said:


> You're right. It will remain the Purple/Green tie dye top graphic you've seen. Thus far all the production has been the black and white NVR SMR. Last I heard it will remain that.


Thank you for the clarification! So excited to be one of the firsts to buy it.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Sublimaze said:


> Who wants to be on the hill explaining to his bud, "honestly dude, it's transparent."


How often would you actually do this? Never? 

My Krypto base is transparent and I've spent 0 minutes justifying the base to anybody. I would feel silly if I did.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

polorize said:


> Regarding die cut bases... My bro has a 2012 Capita TFA that began coming apart after about 40 days use. He bought it lightly used and well maintained off a friend. No major impacts. Had it repaired and got another day out of it before it began to fail in another place - both pieces coming apart were at different letters.
> 
> Emailed Capita and was basically told "bummer, time for a new board" and something along the lines of "that is a decent life for a board". Bottom line for me is I understand it's rare for a die cut base to fail, but why risk that chance and inconvenience a customer when there are other options?


Sucks about the board, but anytime you buy used you have to understand that warranty is out the window.


----------



## polorize (Nov 5, 2013)

For sure. He wasn't tryin to get it warrantied, but I think if a company uses a process that is known to fail even when the board is properly maintained they owe it to customers who want to support them to be a little more compassionate than telling them the board lived a full life, fork over $400 for a new one. When it comes down to it plenty of companies makes a stiff full camber board, an while I really dig Capita if my favorite board just started falling apart after a couple of seasons I would go ahead and try a different manufacturer the next time round.


----------



## Sublimaze (Jan 30, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> How often would you actually do this? Never?
> 
> My Krypto base is transparent and I've spent 0 minutes justifying the base to anybody. I would feel silly if I did.


You're not getting my humor. My point is that we usually associate something transparent as being clear. If it's colored and transparent, we associate that material as being thin. Thin equals weak, inferior; not tank like. I'm not sure if you're really from Switzerland (and I mean no offense) but here in America when we hang with our buds, we'll take any opportunity to make fun of them. If one of my friends had a base like that, I would totally bust on him, as would every one else in the group, even though we know it's a great board. 

I didn't literally expect anyone to have to justify their base. 

Just remember, if you're riding one of those boards "that ran over a block of Swiss cheese" be prepared to be made fun of...cause you're gonna feel "silly" if you don't have a comeback.


----------



## hikerman (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a board with a die cut base, different company. When you run your hand down the base you can feel the joints. And this was very early on.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Sublimaze said:


> You're not getting my humor. My point is that we usually associate something transparent as being clear. If it's colored and transparent, we associate that material as being thin. Thin equals weak, inferior; not tank like. I'm not sure if you're really from Switzerland (and I mean no offense) but here in America when we hang with our buds, we'll take any opportunity to make fun of them. If one of my friends had a base like that, I would totally bust on him, as would every one else in the group, even though we know it's a great board.
> 
> I didn't literally expect anyone to have to justify their base.
> 
> Just remember, if you're riding one of those boards "that ran over a block of Swiss cheese" be prepared to be made fun of...cause you're gonna feel "silly" if you don't have a comeback.


I didn't realize you guys were just a bunch of basists. You think it is OK to judge a board by its base? And I'm an American living in Switzerland. I understand the concept of shit talking.


----------



## Sublimaze (Jan 30, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> I didn't realize you guys were just a bunch of basists. You think it is OK to judge a board by its base?


We're not judging, we're teasing...and yeah we all play bass guitar.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

polorize said:


> For sure. He wasn't tryin to get it warrantied, but I think if a company uses a process that is known to fail even when the board is properly maintained they owe it to customers who want to support them to be a little more compassionate than telling them the board lived a full life, fork over $400 for a new one. When it comes down to it plenty of companies makes a stiff full camber board, an while I really dig Capita if my favorite board just started falling apart after a couple of seasons I would go ahead and try a different manufacturer the next time round.


I think my NS Titan came with a 3 year warranty. They obviously stand behind the construction. My die cut base is as smooth as a baby's ass, and it has taken a lot of abuse - from Kirkwood to Stowe -- in the four seasons I've been riding it. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Sublimaze said:


> We're not judging, we're teasing...and yeah we all play bass guitar.


Basist bassists. Even worse.


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a deeply rooted irrational stereotype that only kooks with affliction shirts think never summer graphics look cool.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

HurtonBair said:


> I have a deeply rooted irrational stereotype that only kooks with affliction shirts think never summer graphics look cool.


Good thing I don't know what an "affliction shirt" is. And I never took a second look at the base of my NS board until this thread. Some people have too much time on their hands.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*A PSA from the President of the "Tap Out" fan club*



HurtonBair said:


> I have a deeply rooted irrational stereotype that only kooks with affliction shirts think never summer graphics look cool.


post title says it all 

fwiw: WWE > UFC all day sons (this is so u can tell from the internet how badass I am)


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

surfinsnow said:


> Good thing I don't know what an "affliction shirt" is. And I never took a second look at the base of my NS board until this thread. Some people have too much time on their hands.


Dammit man, now I have to go check the base of my Cobra


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

okay...so i just read through the Venture 15-16 catalog and noted this point:

*INLAID BASE GRAPHICS:
Boards with inlaid base graphics have an advantage over printed graphics because with inlay, the base material bonds directly with the other components rather than with a weak layer of ink.*

Taken word for word from their catalog. Now i know jack about this subject, but are 'inlaid graphics' the same as 'diecut basis'? They appear to be the same. If they are, Venture claims they are actually more durable. In concept, something made of multiple pieces is weaker vs. 1 piece piece but... 

Could all this back and forth then come down to craftsmanship/quality of production, quality of materials used and complexity of base graphics?
- if craftsmanship is high, quality of base materials is high, and base graphics are not overly complicated could 'inlaid' basis be just as durable as sublimated? (I have no answer to that...just posing a question). 

Maybe the eye popping out from NS bases could be the combination of overly complex graphic and the weak neon bases?

I think in a mass production sense, it would be easier to QA sublimated graphics cause its less worksmanship dependent. However, if you run a tight shop like Venture, you could probably ensure the failure rate of your inlaid graphics is extremely low.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a Venture and a Never Summer and a Burton, all 3 with die cut bases. The Burton is the only one where I can actually feel any seam whatsoever. 

Venture and NS have a good reputation for being very durable. I have hit rocks on the NS board where the gouge runs across the seam and there is no evidence that the seam made it worse at all. I have been riding this board for 4 years

The Venture graphics are up near the nose so the seam areas would avoid getting hit most of the time (has not happened yet). 

The Burton does have an area where the seam allowed a part of the base to become damaged and need to be repaired. This board is also 9 years old. YMMV


----------



## Glidinhigh (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't know shit about base materials or how they are layered or constructed but I do know that Never Summer boards are high performance, quality built boards. 

Rode this board for the first time the past 6 days in Breck and the thing is a fucking Ferrari. It chewed through ice, slush, and crowds the whole trip and even shredded powder the last day. I truly found nothing about it that I didn't like. It glided through flats, never caught an edge, carved perfectly, screaming fast, extremely stable. Very sensitive. Could feel the board and edges better than any board that I have ever been on. 

I waxed this board myself and never felt any seams but again......I know nothing about snowboard base construction. 

Whatever Never Summer is doing with their bases is fine with me because their boards are high performance and quality built. I think if Never Summer boards were falling apart at the base then we would have heard more about it by the 1000s on this site who ride them. That doesn't seem to be the case. Further more........Never Summer boards are known to be well constructed and durable which just adds to my piece of mind.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

^Hmm...which board is that? Is that a collaboration with NS and Salty Peaks in Utah?


----------



## Glidinhigh (Nov 26, 2014)

Magnum626 said:


> ^Hmm...which board is that? Is that a collaboration with NS and Salty Peaks in Utah?


Correct......2011 SL Limited Edition


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Glidinhigh said:


>


Topsheeet is so insane.

The base is ugly and doesn't match.


----------



## Glidinhigh (Nov 26, 2014)

d15 said:


> Topsheeet is so insane.
> 
> The base is ugly and doesn't match.


All I know is the board rips shit and is perfectly tuned to ME!!! I couldn't be happier with it. Never Summer is all good in my book. To each his own though.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm tough on boards & I've never had a problem.

Never Summer is by far, one of the better ones out there.


TT


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Glidinhigh said:


>


Is it just me or is the text not centred in the middle of the base? Even with the wonky S it looks wrong.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Glidinhigh said:


> All I know is the board rips shit and is perfectly tuned to ME!!! I couldn't be happier with it. Never Summer is all good in my book. To each his own though.


Wolfie, is that you?

Ah, I think it is?

Bwa ha ha ha.

Nothin' personal there Ridin'ripped, that's a sweet lookin' deck.

I've actually owned Never Summer chic sticks, graphics don't mean shit to me.
It's a bonus, if your board looks dope.

But I don't really like that personally.
Then everyone wants your board, thieves in particular want your board.

I just sold my Never Summer Heritage X to Captain Crunchy Pig (not his real name, haha)
That board with the Nidecker Carbon 900's on it, looked way too fuckin' slick for my comfort zone.
Everyone who seen it commented on how awesome it looked.

Ewwww, I don't like that. I was gonna duck tape most of the top sheet just so it looked shittier.


TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Wolfie, is that you?
> 
> Ah, I think it is?
> 
> ...


I was gonna say, that would be really weird if we both know someone named Captain Crunchy Pig.

I will say that the bases could be faster, although for what? I dunno, maybe just meadow skipping. Maybe my last wax job just sucked.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I love the NS bases. With a good wax they haul serious dick and are tough as fuck. My only problem with them is everyone out here is riding a NS. Back east it was a head turner, now I feel like one of the sheep (no disrespect to NS or the people who ride them, just miss riding something unique). I really really wanna try out the funslinger tho!!!!!!


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Mystery2many said:


> I love the NS bases. With a good wax they haul serious dick and are tough as fuck. My only problem with them is everyone out here is riding a NS. Back east it was a head turner, now I feel like one of the sheep (no disrespect to NS or the people who ride them, just miss riding something unique). I really really wanna try out the funslinger tho!!!!!!


I love my NS Titan (Number 490 of 900). Fast as a mofo, tough as nails. I've never seen another one on the mountain. Here in Vermont, seems like everyone and his grandpa rides Burton. Fine with me...it makes it easier to find my board on the rack on a busy day.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> I love the NS bases. With a good wax they haul serious dick and are tough as fuck. My only problem with them is everyone out here is riding a NS. Back east it was a head turner, now I feel like one of the sheep (no disrespect to NS or the people who ride them, just miss riding something unique). I really really wanna try out the funslinger tho!!!!!!


I'm a Michigan rider, NS is rare enough. I'm at Big Sky right now though and literally every board I can see sitting at Madison Village is a NS. Not used to seeing that.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Seen NS rentals in NZ, very surprising! Top price bracket though.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> I was gonna say, that would be really weird if we both know someone named Captain Crunchy Pig.
> 
> I will say that the bases could be faster, although for what? I dunno, maybe just meadow skipping. Maybe my last wax job just sucked.


Its PorkCereal, not capt crunch pig, lol. close though. Did finally take the board out yesterday. Defiantly going to be a fun board. Loves to turn sharp and carve hard.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

PorkCereal said:


> Its PorkCereal, not capt crunch pig, lol. close though. Did finally take the board out yesterday. Defiantly going to be a fun board. Loves to turn sharp and carve hard.


Bwa ha ha ha, oh my gawd 

I just exploded into laughter in the roundhouse @ Whistler 

Holy fuck does that make me laugh.
When I was at the post office the first time.

Your address didn't show up on the system & then the ladies asked me the name.

Yeah, just send that to cap'n crunchy pig at that unknown mystery location.
I'm sure it'll be fine.

Haha yeah right, I would never do that.
Even if you wanted me too, I prolly still wouldn't.


TT


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Glidinhigh said:


> Correct......2011 SL Limited Edition


Lovin the top sheet. It would've been cool with a base like this.



Just picked up a 2016 evo from Salty Peaks while on vacation. Love the base. Threw on some Hot Sauce and the thing is super fast even though I'm way too heavy for the board. My local mountains feel so small after coming back from 6 days of riding in Utah. 

Now I like this base but a smaller logo would make it cleaner. Or just show parts of the carbon stringers or just half the board longitudinally.


----------



## casey2121 (May 5, 2015)

I like the eagle/mountain combo, black sets it off nice...

Dislike anything tied ye.... Just personal preference- funslinger's not for me anyways.

Would vote for a neon orange or green base (or a combo of either with black) and prefer the classic black & white.

Prefer the simplicity of the eagle logo over NVRSMR letters...

Would choose to avoid red colors, just don't like em....

As an older rider I like the NS top sheets for their artistic simplicity and realism that don't have to cover every inch of the board. Especially the new West and its bull elk.... That thing is bad ass. Can't wait to get my hands on one!

Not trying to put shade on anyone who thinks different but I'm not a big fan of some of the crazy shit you see on a majority of the boards top/bottom sheets today. I'm a father.... I don't need a naked lady, profanity, a cracked out cat shooting lasers, graffiti, satanic goats, minds eye, rainbows, crayon images drawn by kindergarteners, Marilynn Monroe cut and paste or any psychedelic nonsense. For me its embarrassing. Just my two cents....


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

casey2121 said:


> I like the eagle/mountain combo, black sets it off nice...
> 
> Dislike anything tied ye.... Just personal preference- funslinger's not for me anyways.
> 
> ...


Not a bad first post. I also don't like naked women on the top sheet. Seems kinda douchey and would guess the ones that buy them don't actually get any girls. Definitely a fan of snow glow bases for sure. But I do like both crazy colorful top sheets and simple yet tasteful top sheet. I have a proto and happy place, two totally different styles and dig both.


----------



## casey2121 (May 5, 2015)

Thanks Mystery2Many


----------



## blackitout (Mar 24, 2015)

The Chairman said:


> We like the the clean look of a die-cut base and it's an integral part of the Never Summer process. Our Die-cut's are very tight and bonded with the rest of the board. It's almost like it's one piece. Regardless if a base is one piece, sublimated or die-cut it's repairable. Polyethylene, whether it's sublimated or die-cut is made to be repaired. It's not any more impossible to fix than a sublimated base. I had the first Polygun in a snowboard shop in Colorado and repaired every kind of base. If you're ever in Colorado and interested in seeing our manufacturing or base repair process please stop by.


I'm sorry you've had to watch a bunch of children waving their dicks around to prove who knows more. On behalf of people who aren't a bunch of douchebags I'd like to apologize.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

blackitout said:


> I'm sorry you've had to watch a bunch of children waving their dicks around to prove who knows more. On behalf of people who aren't a bunch of douchebags I'd like to apologize.


you're actually a huge fucking douchebag. clearly the biggest douchebag in this forum's history i'd say...

go spray a twat you silly douchebag.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

For his 4th post in 2 months......



blackitout said:


> I'm sorry you've had to watch a bunch of children waving their dicks around to prove who knows more. On behalf of people who aren't a bunch of douchebags I'd like to apologize.



From the same source as started the "WTF is this Forum for?" Thread :finger1:

Perhaps you go off and ride for another 21 years before coming back here to post.

:loser:


----------



## blackitout (Mar 24, 2015)

Oldman said:


> For his 4th post in 2 months......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. You guys take people on the internet way too seriously. I come here when I want to laugh. It's like watching a bunch of monkeys throw feces at each other.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

blackitout said:


> Haha. You guys take people on the internet way too seriously. I come here when I want to laugh. It's like watching a bunch of monkeys throw feces at each other.


True story...when I was in Panama, we were in the field doing jungle combat training...we only had blank rounds. We were in patrol base operations and apparently the monkey population didn't like us there...they attacked throwing poop and swinging from trees. It was super freaky. I rallied the troops and we grabbed our cleaning rods, took off the blank adaptor and killed some of those little bastards with cleaning rod pieces....they left and we had to clean up all the monkey poo. :eyetwitch2:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The only thing keeping me from being as big an asshole as a monkey is the thumb up my butt.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> The only thing keeping me from being as big an asshole as a monkey is the thumb up my butt.


So just hold your hand under your butt, drop the poo into it, and toss it. :laugh:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Reading these posts while eating nutella on my toast.. yummmm


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

That new Proto base is pretty cool looking. I like the idea of being able to see some of the internals of the board.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> Reading these posts while eating nutella on my toast.. yummmm


I buy Nutella at Costco wholesale. Nuff said.


----------



## blackitout (Mar 24, 2015)

F1EA said:


> I buy Nutella at Costco wholesale. Nuff said.


What is it with people and nutella? I never got into it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Try again, report back!!!*



blackitout said:


> What is it with people and nutella? I never got into it.


It doesn't go on your nuts.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> It doesn't go on your nuts.


It's actually much more enjoyable when it does...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

blackitout said:


> What is it with people and nutella? I never got into it.


You're doing it wrong.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Phedder said:


> It's actually much more enjoyable when it does...


Especially when your boyfriend Bubba Ray has a sweet tooth!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Phedder said:


> It's actually much more enjoyable when it does...


Amen.......little nutella on the junk.........bring the family pet into the mix.......some smooth jazz in the background. Make sure you lock the door.......nobody knocks anymore.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Add another to the "never tried Nutella" crowd.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> Amen.......little nutella on the junk.........bring the family pet into the mix.......some smooth jazz in the background. Make sure you lock the door.......nobody knocks anymore.


This man right ere will have many successful marriages


----------

